

AT&T admits NYC/San Fran 3G service sucked - hshah
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/01/28/holy-wow-att-admits-nycsan-fran-3g-service-sucked/

======
nick-dap
First step is admitting that you have a problem.

After a year of crappy service I finally found a way to improve reception on
my iPhone... I gave it up and switched to Verizon.

------
thewiglaf
This little article kinda stinks. I don't have personal experience with their
networks in SF or NYC, but without a y-axis on those graphs or a definition of
"Voice Composite Quality Index", I don't think you can really draw any
conclusions other than they are improving over time. Seems like this guy is
just looking for a reason as to why his service is shoddy.

------
smokey_the_bear
Most months I use 0 voice minutes on my iPhone. The phone quality is just so
bad that I'll borrow someone else's phone or use a softphone on my computer if
at all possible. It barely occurs to me to use it as a phone.

I've lived in SF with it, and driven 25,000 miles around the entire US with
the 3G and 3GS. It sucks everywhere.

------
spamizbad
LA and Chicago are also pretty bad. If you're curious as to what it's like
being an ATT customer in a major city, it's like I'm being punished for not
living in Real America. Service is much better in mid-sized cities as I
understand.

------
Retric
3G coverage also sucks in Arlington va, which is just outside of DC.

~~~
mattdennewitz
hey, dont forget chicago!

